# Where to look for a cheap long term rental



## Jalil

Hi, I am looking for a long term rental in Spain ideally near Granada or near the southern coast. 

Does anyone know of any properties or estate agents that would be able to help me find a property for long term rental.

Also I am looking at a very cheap price range as I just want to settle in at first. 

Preferably less that 200eur/month but I can manage 200eur for my first couple of months.

Many Thanks,
Jalil


----------



## xabiaxica

Jalil said:


> Hi, I am looking for a long term rental in Spain ideally near Granada or near the southern coast.
> 
> Does anyone know of any properties or estate agents that would be able to help me find a property for long term rental.
> 
> Also I am looking at a very cheap price range as I just want to settle in at first.
> 
> Preferably less that 200eur/month but I can manage 200eur for my first couple of months.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Jalil


:welcome:

post #7 on this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-forms-education-driving-tax-healthcare-animals-residency-visas-etc.html has some online resources for rentals

what brings you to Spain?


----------



## snikpoh

Jalil said:


> Hi, I am looking for a long term rental in Spain ideally near Granada or near the southern coast.
> 
> Does anyone know of any properties or estate agents that would be able to help me find a property for long term rental.
> 
> Also I am looking at a very cheap price range as I just want to settle in at first.
> 
> Preferably less that 200eur/month but I can manage 200eur for my first couple of months.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Jalil


... I think you might struggle at that price.


----------



## Cazzy

My friend has 2 bed house at 200 a month + bills, but I think she has just let it, I will check for you.


----------



## Cazzy

The others have not paid their deposit yet if you are interested? It is 200 euro a month + bills. They won't drop the price any lower than that. It is half an hour from Malaga. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Jalil

Cazzy said:


> The others have not paid their deposit yet if you are interested? It is 200 euro a month + bills. They won't drop the price any lower than that. It is half an hour from Malaga. PM me if you are interested.


I cant PM at the moment i'm a new user to this site. 

I am interested but before I make a decision I would need to see some pictures and maybe need the address to look it up on maps. If you could send me a PM with those things that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## xabiaxica

Jalil said:


> I cant PM at the moment i'm a new user to this site.
> 
> I am interested but before I make a decision I would need to see some pictures and maybe need the address to look it up on maps. If you could send me a PM with those things that would be greatly appreciated.


she can't PM you either until you're an active member


----------



## Cazzy

Jalil said:


> I cant PM at the moment i'm a new user to this site.
> 
> I am interested but before I make a decision I would need to see some pictures and maybe need the address to look it up on maps. If you could send me a PM with those things that would be greatly appreciated.


PM sent not sent lol


----------



## Jalil

PM not received as xabiachica said. Could you post the details here please


----------



## Cazzy

PM me when you can!! The house is in Teba, has 2 double bedrooms and is fully furnished. I cant post the details because it will be removed as advertsing, even though there is no financial gain for me.


----------



## xabiaxica

Cazzy said:


> PM sent not sent lol


lol - I was wondering how you had managed to send one :confused2:


----------



## Jalil

woah, Teba is about 100km from Granada. I dont know how I could live that far as we really want to stay near or in Granada but in Granada is really expensive so somewhere nearby could be the best. 
I'll ask some of my friends if they want that property as they have been trying to find a place. I'll get back to you with that.


----------



## Cazzy

You also said near the coast!! It only takes about 20 mins to get to Malaga airport!! For your sort of budget you will struggle to get anything near granada. Teba is near the Ardales lakes which are very beautiful. It is not a problem the house will rent out easily.


----------



## gary2436

Cazzy said:


> PM me when you can!! The house is in Teba, has 2 double bedrooms and is fully furnished. I cant post the details because it will be removed as advertsing, even though there is no financial gain for me.


i would be interested, do you have any further details

gary


----------



## xabiaxica

gary2436 said:


> i would be interested, do you have any further details
> 
> gary


please contact Cazzy by PM


----------



## Marco66

*Re: wanting to rent Villa with pool*

Hi im wanting to rent a Villa (preferably with a pool) in the Catral, Algorfa or within a 10 min drive as ive friends in and around Catral. . . Im ideally wanting the property from sept/oct and am looking to pay no more that 300 euros a month (if poss) but am willing to take a Villa earlier if it meets my requirements. many thanks Mar :fingerscrossed:


----------



## xabiaxica

Marco66 said:


> Hi im wanting to rent a Villa (preferably with a pool) in the Catral, Algorfa or within a 10 min drive as ive friends in and around Catral. . . Im ideally wanting the property from sept/oct and am looking to pay no more that 300 euros a month (if poss) but am willing to take a Villa earlier if it meets my requirements. many thanks Mar :fingerscrossed:


have a look at our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

there's a whole section about renting, including links to national rental websites


----------



## roseellen

*long term rental*

hi i am also looking for a long term rental in spain 3/4 bedrooms and furnished or part furnished if anyone can help SNIP/


----------



## brocher

roseellen said:


> hi i am also looking for a long term rental in spain 3/4 bedrooms and furnished or part furnished if anyone can help


Oh my goodness, it's very foolish to ever put your phone number, email address, etc on any public forum. You leave yourself open to all sorts of scams. I hope a mod will see your post and remove thos details.

Take a look at the FAQ thread and you'll find links to all the national letting websites.


----------



## roseellen

hi i am looking for a 3/4 bedroom rental corijo / finca / townhouse anywhere in spain, can anyone help


----------



## snikpoh

roseellen said:


> hi i am looking for a 3/4 bedroom rental corijo / finca / townhouse anywhere in spain, can anyone help


The only real help we can give is what you've already been given.

Take a look in the FAQ section as there are links there to many rental agents or web sites that do specifically what you are asking for.


----------



## Elliemjdurant

Hi everyone, sorry if I'm not posting in the right place or shouldn't be reopening this thread. Me and my partner have been looking for about two weeks for a rural type house in Granada somewhere. Really like the look of a few properties in the mountains near Almuñécar and we have a few options, but does anyone know any house through word of mouth? We'd consider most places within an hours of there. We're looking for something pretty rural with a garden for growing food, long term rental, we're writers so 15-20 minutes away from a village or town would be fine as we don't need to commute to work. Thanks for any help, pointers welcome, and I'm really hoping someone knows someone!


----------

